# Error message



## Harry M (Jun 3, 2012)

*Error message (FIXED)*

Hello folks,
I have run REW many times before, and I am fairly proficient, but now when I try to run REW I get this error message:

*ERROR #10: A Java Runtime Environment for 'roomeqwizard.exe' cannot be found.

A Java Runtime Environment needs to be installed before 'Room EQ Wizard' can be run.*

I have downloaded Java and the runtime environment 64 bit numerous times, but I keep getting the same error. What do I do to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Harry M (Jun 3, 2012)

Problem fixed after 2 days of working at it.

REW didn't recognize Java.

Windows did not remove all Java components so I had to use the Java uninstaller instead on the Java website.

When I tried to reinstall Java, the files were still corrupted.

I finally found and used the offline Java installer, which got Java installed correctly.

I had to install both Java 32 and 64 bit versions.

Now REW works fine.


----------

